# Gei Kisai Kata Writeup



## IWishToLearn (May 23, 2008)

Gei Kisai
as taught in Yasashii Do Martial Arts
Writeup ©2008 Zalazowski

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] 1.	Begin in Yoi.
2.	Move L foot to LFC stance simultaneously moving hands to reading book position, L hand in front of R.
3. Simultaneously drive both hands into double upper X block as you begin to move L leg to 9:00 into HS, timing double low blocks (to 9 & 3:00) to hit simultaneous with finishing stance change into HS.
a. Note: The Double Upper X Block is done while you are in transition. It is very important that the double low blocks hit simultaneous with settling into your Horse Stance.
4.	Turn counter-clockwise to 9:00, move L leg into LFS simultaneous with LHB.
5.	Right Lunge Punch to 9:00.
6. Circle-grab with R hand, then pull R leg to 3:00 back into the same HS from #3 simultaneous with Left Outward Uppercut to 9:00, while R fist chambers at hip.
a.	You should now be once again facing 12:00 in a HS.
7.	Execute L sweeping LB to 9:00.
8.	Turning clockwise to 3:00, move R leg into RFS simultaneous with RHB.
9.	Left Lunge Punch to 3:00.
10. Circle-grab with L hand, then pull L leg to 9:00 back into same HS from #6, simultaneous with R Outward Uppercut to 3:00, while L fist chambers at hip.
11.	Move L leg to 12:00 into L Hourglass Stance, simultaneously executing L fist to R arm sweeping release.
12.	Move R leg to 12:00 into R Hourglass Stance, simultaneously executing R fist to L arm sweeping release.
13.	Move L leg to 12:00 into L Hourglass Stance, simultaneously executing L fist to R arm sweeping release.
14.	Execute R Snap Kick to groin, stepping through to 12:00 into RFS simultaneous with R Upward Elbow strike to chin.
15.	Immediately execute R downward backfist strike to bridge of the nose.
16.	Rotate to LFS to 7:00 simultaneously executing R sweeping hammerfist to groin (attacker is still at 12:00).
17.	Rotate back to 12:00 to RFS simultaneous with L Reverse Punch to chin. (Kiai!)
18. Turn counter-clockwise to 6:00 lifting L leg off the ground temporarily into a one legged check stance, simultaneously prepping hands for knife hand strikes, and immediately plant L leg to 6:00 into LBS with LKHB.
19.	Pull L leg towards 12:00 into L Hourglass Stance simultaneous with L fist to R arm sweeping release.
20.	Move R leg to 12:00 into R Hourglass Stance, simultaneously executing R fist to L arm sweeping release.
21.	Execute L Snap Kick to groin, stepping through to 6:00 into LFS simultaneous with L Upward Elbow strike to chin.
22.	Immediately execute L downward backfist strike to bridge of the nose.
23.	Rotate to RFS to 11:00 simultaneously executing L sweeping hammerfist to groin (attacker is still at 6:00).
24.	Rotate back to 6:00 simultaneous with R Reverse Punch to chin. (Kiai!)
25. Turn clockwise to 12:00 lifting R leg off the ground temporarily into a one legged check stance, simultaneously prepping hands for knifehand strikes, and immediately plant R leg to 12:00 into RBS with RKHB.
26.	Pull R leg to L leg, aligning body to 12:00, snapping both fists to cup & saucer position over L hip.
27.	Half moon R leg to 1:30 into RFS simultaneous with U punch (L over R) to 1:30. (Kiai!)
28.	Snap R leg back to L leg aligning to 12:00, snapping both fists to cup & saucer position over R hip.
29.	Half moon L leg to 10:30 into LFS simultaneous with U punch (R over L) to 10:30. (Kiai!).
a.	Hold this position until close command is given.
30.	Close.
31.	Bow.[/FONT]


----------

